

Ask HN: Upcoming dev/startup meetups in Chicago? - abinoda

Also wondering what the best resource is for finding out about these events.<p>Thanks!
======
ziadbc
Abi, how is the doejo?

This is a good calendar for stuff [http://calendars.techvenue.com/cgi-
bin/techvenue.pl?Calendar...](http://calendars.techvenue.com/cgi-
bin/techvenue.pl?CalendarName=USMidwest)

Also <http://www.windybits.com/>

~~~
abinoda
Hah, thanks Ziad!

